# DCC for Accucraft K-28



## [email protected] (Nov 8, 2019)

Here I go,

I am in the process of installing DCC in my K-28. I have purchased a decoder, Digitrax DG583S and followed the instruction that came with the Loco. Basically, it’s to unscrew the track and motor wires from the accucraft power distribution board and screw them into the appropriate spot on the board. I did that.

Here's my problem:

I think there is a short, the DCC controller beeps and the train stops moving or it just moves slowly backwards and I cannot control it. If i block the Loco off the rails and have the tender only on the rails, i am able to control it, but the speed in really slow at 100%. I have already spoken to Digitrax to the point that it is not a decoder problem it is a Loco problem.

Questions:

Has anybody had the same issue? If so, how did you resolve it?
Am I doing all this wrong?
Is there a better or different DCC decoder that I should be using?

Thanks, Bodey


----------



## ddrum31 (Aug 30, 2017)

Hmmm... I’ll be watching this! I’m having the same issue with my Accucraft C&S 2-8-0 consolidation without dcc

Jason


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

First thing, I would have suggested an all in one decoder like Zimo. Do you have the motor wiring isolated?


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

If this engine is a metal frame then the short can be related to one rail tied to the frame. This is one thing I have found with many metal engines.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Check the wiring. The work force isn't very educated. An Ohm meter is your friend.

From a different company I found a short between the tender trucks. Looked like all tangs were in a row and wired the same, then a truck was turned 180 to install and the wires crossed.Just an example, not necessarily your problem.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Standard DCC installation method is to test the track pickups first, to make sure they properly connect to each rail AND there is no connection between them.


Only then connect to the decoder.



Then, put some power to the motor wires and see that you have the right wires, only then connect to the decoder.


Now put it on a programming track in service mode and see if you can "talk" to the decoder.


If you have made any errors in wiring, the low voltage and current on the programming track almost always saves you from destroying things.


Greg


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 8, 2019)

Treeman,

Yes, I believe I have the motor wires isolated. They were isolated to the Accucraft board. I will also look into a Zimo decoder. Any idea where online would have good information since Zimo seem to be a UK business?

Dan,

Yes, the Loco is metal but, it runs perfectly with analog. I would think it would short with analog as well.

Thanks, Bodey


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Zimo is from Austria, and there are several people knowledgeable in Zimo here. 



Bodey, the wiring of the loco is a little nuts, and running fine on analog DEFINITELY DOES NOT GUARANTEE the wiring is ok for DCC.


I can give you tons of examples, but how about just following my advice instead?


I gave some simple steps, and if you follow them you will be fine. If you believe that pulling the wires without testing is fine, then you can have all kinds of problems.


(shades of Aristocraft and Bachmann and LGB !!!) 



Greg


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Don't trust the Accucraft wiring, could be connected to the body.

http://www.zimo.at/web2010/products/lokdecodergrosse_EN.htm

They have good Amercian sound files, may require a payment for download.

You could also look at TSU, Tsunami, Phoenix.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

When a manufacturer uses the metal chassis for one power lead, one must guarantee nothing is tied to the frame. Otherwise you will get realtime smoke but only once as the decoder burns up!!!! Analog will be OK, DCC will not be OK.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You have not lived until you discover the hidden 6v regulator on an accucraft with one side of the regulator circuit connected to the loco chassis. That's just one fun anecdote.


Greg


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 8, 2019)

Greg,

Thanks for the insight. I have tested the decoder with the digitrax tester and it passed. It seems that I will need to take the Loco apart, I really did not want to do that, and look at the wiring.

Treeman,
Thanks for the info on decoders.

Does anybody have any ideas to access where the motor is in the Loco. I don’t want to unscrew too much and have more problems. I was hoping this was strait forward, but I guess not. Accucraft does not have any good descriptions about the wiring. 
Thanks, Bodey


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Unfortunately, Accucraft locos rarely match the schematics supplied.


Since you can get to the wires in the tender, you should be able to do the 2 tests I outlined without disassembly.


I have found all kinds of weird wiring in these locos, and really in Aristo and Bachmann too, so beware.


The biggest bugaboo on DCC is usually some connection between one of the motor leads and one of the track pickups. When this happens the loco runs fine on analog, and will usually destroy the DCC decoder if tried long enough.


Test your connections on the program track, and if you can read and write the decoder, normally the track pickups are fine.


As you program the decoder, there should be short bursts to the motor, and that should be visible if you watch closely.


This allows basic connection verifiction without risking damage.


Greg


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 8, 2019)

Greg,
Good news: The track pickups are working; I have isolated the problem to the wiring from the DCC board to the motor. After all the test you have given me, I am able to program the decoder with the motor wire disconnected from the board.
Bad New: problem still exists.
Thanks, Bodey


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

OK progress... .now find a small motor and connect it to the decoder.


That decoder you are using is marginal, so it might be having trouble with the Pittman motor.


Also take the motor leads from the loco and power with 12v or so directly and see if the motor runs. If so, measure the current drawn.


Greg


----------



## AvantWireless (Jun 14, 2015)

For help with Zimo talk to TrainLi, expert in house..


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Bodey, it can be helpful if we know approx. where you live as there are some of us that could be near by. Sometimes a new pair of eyes can see something you missed. It does not have to be an exact address, I use Southeastern MA, for mine.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 8, 2019)

Greg,
Good News: I have done a simple 9v test with the motor wires and the Loco worked, I am hoping to have time today to get to the store to get a 12v battery and test the current drawn. Also, I have tested the board with the Digitrax tester and the correct LED’s were lighting up appropriately. I do not have a small motor to try so I used the tester.

Dan,
I live in southern Washington State. About 25 minutes from Portland OR.

Thanks Bodey


----------

